# Trap Question...



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok here's my question. I have one cage type trap. Its about 24x24x30. So big enough for a yote. But small enough for skunk, possum, etc. Im not a trapper. I have only one and doubt I will get anymore. I want to trap just for the sake of something to do. If I catch something I dont want to kill, I can let it go. If its something someone in the area might want to eat, skin, or just get rid of (killing crops or livestock,Etc) I will despose of it as quickly and humanly as possible.

That being said, is it nessecary to wax or paint the cage if im not trapping for income, and just for something to do in my sparetime each day? Dont get me wrong, it would be fun to see what kind of critters are around my property when im not there, but I would rather not go through all the work if its not absolutly nessecary.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If some stuff will be getting released you might want to wash it after you catch something but that is about all. I don't know if you will be able to catch a coyote in a cage. cooperseeds.com Has a two door trap that is for ***** that would be better suited for ***** and skunks and a fox would also go into it.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I understand that a yote would probably be to wary to fall for it, I just meant it was big enough. What I really need to know is what are the odds that I will trap something w/o waxing or painting? If you say that 90% of the time they I will be left empty handed then I'll invest the time. But if you would say more like 50/50 chance of sucsess, then Ill take those odds. Only because this is more of a hobby or killing time sorta thing for me, not a commitment.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Just powerwash it. Odds are slim (but not impossible) to get a coyote, and not sure if you have bobcat there, or a season on them. A coat of paint wouldn't hurt, as a rust preventative. If you paint, allow plenty of time to "air-out".

****, possum, and stinkers (skunk) are also possible as long as the trigger system is sensitive enough for their weight. You might experiment with a couple pounds of weight & see.

I'd say your odds are good to catch something as long as there's something available to catch. Just be sure you're familiar with your states regulations. Get a book & read them yourself, not just taking "hearsay" as truth.

Smitty


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Bobcat is in season, and I know for certain that there are plenty of them in my neck of the woods. There is a season on them coming up soon, but im not sure I would want to kill one. No one around here has made it seem as though they are a nuisince. But then again, there are chicken farms and I have seen enough to believe that they are in no way under populated. Im gonna see about getting some books from the library and doing some research.

Thanks again, and wish me luck!


----------

